
Salon asks ad-blocking users to opt into cryptocurrency mining instead - nicpottier
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/13/17008158/salon-suppress-ads-cryptocurrency-mining-coinhive-monero-beta-testing
======
TillE
This actually seems pretty smart. But even if you get everything right with
the user experience, you're probably looking at a fraction of a cent in the
time spent reading even a long article.

I've been mining a little Monero for fun lately, and even with decent hardware
and the GPU fully engaged, I'm looking at a couple dollars a week from
overnight mining.

~~~
mediocrejoker
Is it still profitable when you account for electricity cost?

~~~
AznHisoka
Even if it is, eventually it won't be as profitable. Inefficient markets will
quickly become efficient as equilibrium is reached. There is no free lunch.

------
rocky1138
We should redouble our ad-blocking efforts.

------
bitwize
Remember, your contract with the network is you're going to watch the spots.
If you don't want to watch the spots, technically by getting the content
you're committing theft of service. And "the network" will find ways to detect
thieves and punish them and/or collect their pound of flesh.

------
detaro
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16364919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16364919)

